# Alberta Countryside c & c required



## slapshot (Aug 4, 2008)

Got up at the crack of dawn, brewed some coffee and then headed out to the country to rifle off some shots. This is an location/area that I've shot before with my P & S but first time with the D300.

1. vintage combine






2. grain elevator





3. barley field





4. puddle and field





5. massey harris combine





6. grain elevator and sky





Truth be told, I've got a long way to go before I'm comfortable with PP on a computer. These images I've manipulated with the Nikon Capture NX software. Numbers 3 and 5 really need some work on them. I'm pleased most with 2 and 6.

Side item: if anyone can steer me in the right direction on how to add frames it would be appreciated. I also have Adobe Elements 6.0.

Pull no punches....gimmie the goods...I can handle it!!!!

:]


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 4, 2008)

Lovely! It was completely worth it getting up so early!

Can I ask where-abouts that grain elevator is?  Also.. we are trying to organize a Calgary meetup sometime in the next few months feel free to join us! A thread is started in the Meetups forum


----------



## slapshot (Aug 4, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Can I ask where-abouts that grain elevator is?


 
South of Lloydminster near Chauvin.


----------



## slapshot (Aug 6, 2008)

bumpity-bump-bump.....


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2008)

You have a nice series of images here. 

My favourite would be #3: I love the composition (even with the horizon right in the middle), the amazing sky/cloud formations, and the crop lines in the field. (This image seems a tad yellow to me though easily correctable in post-processing.) 

I also very much like #2; however, you might want to darken the sky a bit and lighten the dark sides of the elevator and locomotive. Are those little black spots on top of the elevator birds?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 6, 2008)

Ooo, I really really like this series!! #3 is my fave! Love love love that pic. It's great to see the pics of the grain elevator too...I understand there are very few left now. And the tilt shot of the combine is another standout for me. Good work here, Slapshot. :thumbup:


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 6, 2008)

These are wonderful shots! How did they originally only get one reply??

#1 and #6 I think are the best


----------



## Lacey Anne (Aug 7, 2008)

#3 is fantastic! I like them all but that one stands out to me. Your colors are really nice!


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent series of shots.  #1 & #3 are my favs of the bunch.  The wispt clouds in #3 are perfect for that scene.


----------



## willard3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nos 1, 2 and  5 have some underexposed sections with no detail.

Nice series, well composed.


----------



## slapshot (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to c & c. Digital photography is new to me. Playing around in B & W on a peesee as opposed to a darkroom using filters and dodging/burning is a completely different experience. The same goes with the colour aspect where I traditionally would shoot in Kodachrome/Fujichrome and attempt to manipulate the colours to achieve the same result.


----------



## rjackjames (Aug 9, 2008)

wow great shots, nice country side landscape.


----------

